# تعريف الحاسوب



## ابوبكر ابوشيبه (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحاسوب* (بالإنكليزية: Computer) وهو عبارة عن جهاز قادر على إنجاز الحسابات وإتخاذ القرارات بسرعة تصل إلى ملايين وحتى بلايين المرات أسرع من الكائن البشري. يستطيع أسرع الحواسيب في يومنا هذا القيام بمئات بلايين من العمليات الحسابية والمنطقية في الثانية(أي حوالي مايستطيع القيام به مئات الألاف من البشر من لاالعمليات الحسابية في سنة واحدة !!)
تقوم الحواسيب بمعالجة البيانات(Data) وفقا لمجموعة من التعليمات -البرامج- ,والتي تقود الحاسب من خلال مجموعة من الأفعال المرتبة والمحددة بواسطة شخص ندعوه بالمبرمج (بالإنكليزية: computer programmer). ندعو المكونات المختلفة (مثل لوحة المفاتيح والقراص الصلبة والشالشة الخ) بالمكونات الصلبة (بالإنكليزية: hardware). في حين نسمي البرامج التي تنفذها الحواسيب بلبنية المرنة software. شهدت السنوات الأخيرة انخفاضاً في تكاليف بناء البنية الصلبة إلى الحد الذي أصبحت معه الحواسيب الشخصية سعلة منتشرة بشكل شائع.
تتعدد أنواع الحواسيب من حيث طريقة عملها وحجمها بالإضافة إلى سرعتها. أوائل الحواسيب الإلكترونية كانت في حجم غرفة كبيرة وتستهلك طاقة مماثلة لما يستهلكه بضعة مئات من الحواسيب الشخصيّة اليوم. [1] من الممكن اليوم صنع حواسيب داخل ساعة يد تأخذ طاقتها من بطارية الساعة. ينظر المجتمع إلى الحاسوب الشخصي -ونظيره المتنقل؛ الحاسوب المحمول- على أنهما رمزي عصر المعلومات؛ فهما ما يفكر به معظم الناس عند الحديث عن الحاسوب. على الرغم من هذا فأكثر أشكال الحاسوب استخداما اليوم هي الحواسيب المضمّنة. الحواسيب المضمنة هي أجهزة صغيرة وبسيطة تستخدم عادة للتحكم في أجهزة أخرى، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكنك أن تجدها في آلات تتراوح من الطائرات المقاتلة، والآليين، وآلات التصوير الرقمية ولعب الأطفال.


 


حاسوب في ساعة يد.


لا يمكن القول بأن الحاسوب هو اختراع بحد ذاته لأنه كان نتاج الكثير من الابتكارات العلمية والتطبيقات الرياضية. الحواسيب متنوعة، في الواقع إنها آلات معالجة بيانات عالمية. طبقا لفرض Church–Turing فإن حاسوبًا له قدرة ذات حد أدنى معين يكون ببساطة قادر على إنجاز المهام الخاصة بأي حاسوب آخر، بدءاً من المساعد الرقمي الشخصي إلى الحاسوب الفائق، طالما أن الوقت وسعة الذاكرة ليست في الاعتبار. لذلك فإن التصميمات المتماثلة من الحاسوب من الممكن أن تضبط من أجل مهام تتراوح بين معالجة حسابات موظفي الشركات والتحكم في المركبات الفضائية بدون طيار. وبسبب التطور التقاني فإن الحواسيب الحديثة تكون بشكل جبري أكثر قدرة من تلك التي من الأجيال السابقة (ظاهرة موصوفة ومشروحة جزئيا بقانون مور)


----------

